# Seeking Homes For 8 week old males



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

Everything has been tried from rescues, Petco, acc and even pest control. NYC area.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Bummer, I know you care very much for your ratties. How about Petfinder or Craigslist? Any luck there?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Any updates? I would take them if I could, but I live across the country lol


----------



## moderndryad (12 mo ago)

Creepy McSteezerson said:


> Everything has been tried from rescues, Petco, acc and even pest control. NYC area.


DARN! I am looking for one or two females to join my mischief, but you should definitely use craigslist! That's where I have found adoptees in the past.


----------



## ratticusloverus (11 mo ago)

If they're neutered I could take one, I only have girls so can't take unneutered boys unless they would come with their own cage :/


----------

